# Powerhead, what's a good size?



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm keeping 6 reds in my 55 for now, I want a large powerhead to keep down aggression, what's a good gallonage per hour?? is 700gph too much?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Ac 802 They are good powreheads and will fit you tank nicely.


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Do you have a 55 with one of those in it?? How hard does it spray, the full length or what?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

700 gph too strong. 300 gph will be fine.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I used one in my 60 gallon, And it worked great. Now it is on my 72 gal reef tank, And still works like a charm. It has a good gph for 55-75 I definately reccomend one. The 802 is around 300 to 400 gph. It mdae a decent flow thru the tank, But the fish definately wasn't blown around.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Ac 802 They are good powreheads and will fit you tank nicely.

















Yeah i got one of these and its awesome! If u want the airupply 2work properly i found it easier to add a small air pump and line instead of the attachment tht comes with!!!


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

That's about how much my 1140 Penguin blows, I was kinda looking for more than that, like a real current for them to swim in. Does that work, or do they tire out really quickly?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I have an AC402 on my 50 gallon: works well, but unfortunately, the resident Manueli has no interest whatsoever in the current....








His pleco tank mates seem to enjoy it, though.


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

I bought an aquaclear 3000 last week but i changed it today to for a bigger one.

Now i got the AC 802 and it's much better for my 55 gallon.

After putting a powerhead in my tank they eat twice as much than before









*two questions: *

-Does this AC 802 have a water level or can i put it also on the bottum of my tank?

-Can i leave it on for 24 hours a day or do i need a timer?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I keep my AC 402 (with prefilter extention) running 24/7, because my fish crap around the clock as well







So no timer for me.

I have mine located halfway between surface and gravel, attached to one of the side walls...

Wat heb je voor die 802 betaald, btw?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

You can lower it all the way, but the venturi air attatchment won't work. But that is not neccesary anyways.


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks for the quick response.

en Judazzz, ik heb er €43.80 voor betaald.


----------

